# ASUS P5LD2-VM not booting



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

My brother has bought parts for his new computer and since he was not capable of assembling the new computer I have volunteered to help him. His comfiguration is as follows:

- ASUS P5LD2-VM - i945G/ICH7, VGA + PCIe x16, DualCh DDR2 667, ATA133, SATA II, USB2.0, GLAN
- Intel PENTIUM 4 506 - 2,66GHz EM64T BOX Socket 775 533MHz 1MB Prescott
- 512MB DDR2 533MHz PC4300
- PIONEER DVR-110D
- Hitachi (IBM) 80GB - SATA II NCQ 7200rpm 8MB
- MAXTOR DiamondMax 10 200GB - SATA NCQ 7200rpm 8MB 6L200M0

As I have assembled my computer some 2 years ago with no problem I have decided to assemble his one too. However I have to do something wrong as the computer dows not boot. What more, it behaves strangely as once it hangs on screen showing the Intel P4 logo and text "P5LD2-VM ASUS, Press DEL to run Setup, Press TAB to display BIOS POST Message" and the system hangs. If I push the DEL button right from the beginning, it shows me the BIOS screen saying the following:

AMIBIOS (C)2005 American Megatrends, Inc.
ASUS P5LD2-VM ACPI BIOS Revision 0301
CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
Speed : 2.66 Ghz

Entering SETUP ...
Press F8 for BBS POPUP
PC-2-4300 Single Channel Mode
Checking NVRAM..Update OK!
Initializing USB Controllers ..

and the system hangs once again. What am I doing wrong. Is it irrelevant where I put the SATA cable from the disc on the motherboard? Yes, I have tried all the brackets for the DDR2 module - same results. The DVD has a jumper set to slave and is connected by the Ultra DMA 100/66 signal cable to the motherboard (blue to the PRI_IDE connector on the motherboard and black connector to the DVD.

Can somebody help me out, pls? Thanks a lot for any constructive answer!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put the dvd as master
reset the cmos


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

OK, I have done that but no change at all, still those two screens (pressing the DEL button or not)

EDIT: Now I have dosconnected the black connector from the DVD and by pressing DEL key I have benn able to get to the BIOS setup screen. If I would not press the dDEL key, I would got stuck with the screen with the Intel logo once again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try it with only one drive connected


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, I do have the Maxtor drive disconnected now. Plus see my EDITed post before, pls.


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

The connected Hitachi SATA disc is recognized in BIOS setup as a Third IDE Master disc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

move sata cable to another slot and see if it will come up as ist ide master
if the dvd is stopping the bios from coming up check the jumper setting


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

There are 4 SATA slots, 2 red and 2 black. When connected to the reds, it detects the HDD as third / fourth IDE Master disc. When connected to either of the black slots, it says "No IDE Master H.D.D. Detected. Press F1 to resume." and it is detected as third / fourth Slave.

Which jumpers do you mean? On the DVD? I had it as slave and upon your recommendation I have set it as master. Or did you mean some other jumpers?


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

It seems like the SATA cannot be detected as primary. Now after I have reconnected the IDE cable to the DVD, it had recognized it as Pri Master and the HDD as 3rd Master. How to change it? However the system halted again after recognizing these + USB Mass Storage devices ("found and configured")


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then leave it as the third master
if the jumper on the back of the drive is set to master,and it is connected to the end plug on the cable
check that the red line down the side of the cable is going in alongside the power plug


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

dai said:


> if the jumper on the back of the drive is set to master


There are no jumpers on the Hitachi SATA drive



dai said:


> check that the red line down the side of the cable is going in alongside the power plug


if you mean the SATA cable, the whole cable is red with no lines at the side however it is placed correctly in the SATA slot of the drive (the connectors on the cable facing the connectors on the drive)


I am starting to thing that the motherboard is broken and it will have to be replaced. What do you think, is this a possibility? I think it is.


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

The strangest thing is that when I do not press the DEL key, the system halts every time on the screen showing the name of the motherboard and the Intel logo.


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

Look pls at the following picture of the motherboard - http://www.alzasoft.cz/ShowImage.asp?iditem=54254&FL=1&IMG=AC897

Shouldn"t I connect the IDE cable from the DVD to the red IDE slot atd the bottom right corner? (The only thing that is different to my motherboard is that the SATA slots are two red at the bottom row and two black at the upper row.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we are only talking about the dvd jumpers,if it is loading to the asus screen without problems,load your operating system
look at the m/b for no 1 eide usually the blue one it will be marked on the m/b or look in your manual and connect to there if you are not using ata h/d only sata


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

dai said:


> ...if it is loading to the asus screen without problems,load your operating system...


After showing the logo, the computer hangs up.



dai said:


> ...if you are not using ata h/d only sata


no, I am using only SATA HDDs


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if there is no operating system loaded,it stops there because there is nowhere else to go


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

Well the OS (Win XP) is loaded in the DVD drive, of course.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot from the cd and install


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

I can't! The system hangs up and the CD with the OS cannot be read.

1st option: DEL key not pressed
It hangs up with the logo of Intel P4 and the type of the motherboard

2nd option: DEL key pressed
It hangs on the screen with the following text:
AMIBIOS (C)2005 American Megatrends, Inc.
ASUS P5LD2-VM ACPI BIOS Revision 0301
CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
Speed : 2.66 Ghz

Entering SETUP ...
Press F8 for BBS POPUP
PC-2-4300 Single Channel Mode
Checking NVRAM..Update OK!

In some cases (once in a while) it goes to BIOS setup. Yes, the Pioneer drive is the first bootable ...

Nor in one option it is possible to boot from the Pioneer drive with the CD with Windows XP Professional.

So should I consider a replacement of the motherboard?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you another cd or dvd drive you can put in


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you a link to your manual when i put ASUS P5LD2-VM in and search it comes up with no results


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, I have my own in my PC. However it is the same model. I can try this. For how long you will still be online?


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

manual: http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5LD2-VM/e2281_p5ld2-vm_v2.pdf


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

So I have tried my wife's Sony combo drive from her PC but same results as with the Pioneer drive unfortunately.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have d/l and skimmed through the manual
is your windows disk xp incl. sp1 or later
in the bios is the dvd set to be detected as ARMD


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

No, it was set to AUTO. Now as I have changed it, the system tells me "Primary Master Drive - ATAPI Incompatible"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try it on the second eide as master
if no good set it to cable select on the drive and try it


----------



## libor_m (Nov 20, 2005)

SOLVED!

bad memory - replaced - everything OK!

Thanks.


----------

